# Next up - catfish on the bulkheads



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

After the white bass spawn up the river is the catfish on the bulkheads. Can't wait. I love to fish for the blues on the bulkheads when the shad start spawning. Love to eat them just as much too.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Won't be long


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm hoping by the 3rd week of march they have started running the bulkheads a little.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The first bunch showed up at the Kickapoo ramp last year on March 18th.The winter was a lot milder though.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on bulkhead cat fish! That is some fun!


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Okay I am following along. What exactly is a bulkhead and do all lakes have them? I googled it but am still learning how to catfish! Appreciate any advice.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

thedudeabides said:


> Okay I am following along. What exactly is a bulkhead and do all lakes have them? I googled it but am still learning how to catfish! Appreciate any advice.


Bulkheads are retaining walls designed to help protect the shore from erosion. My parents live on Lake Conroe, and much of it has bulkheads. I believe, but am quite possibly mistaken, that the shad will spawn in shallower water near the bulkheads and the catfish will gorge themselves on shad near the bulkhead at that time. It makes easy fishing for those of us without boats.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Lots of catfish chew on the bulkheads where the shad lay their eggs. Fish tight to the bulkheads, that is where they are. I like it when the catfish shoot out of the water when they are shallow.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

whsalum said:


> The first bunch showed up at the Kickapoo ramp last year on March 18th.The winter was a lot milder though.


Last year's winter I felt was a colder winter. We had some serious hard freezes. This year seems to be pretty mild just very wet. Come on catfish!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I usually tell folks that are planning a trip to coincide with the bulkhead run to plan their trip around April 10th. They usually start a little sooner than that date but generally speaking they will be in full swing by that date. If you are planning a couple days on the water right around that date you should be good to go. You will start hearing reports around the first of April, and they will definitely start before the 10th, but it really gets going full swing around the 10th on most years. That said, every year is a little different. But that's the date I use to set up my trips.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some years we catch white bass in the lake again before cats on the bulkhead and itâ€™s sometimes the other way.
Either way April 15th on the south end is a good starting date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

jetcycles said:


> Bulkheads are retaining walls designed to help protect the shore from erosion. My parents live on Lake Conroe, and much of it has bulkheads. I believe, but am quite possibly mistaken, that the shad will spawn in shallower water near the bulkheads and the catfish will gorge themselves on shad near the bulkhead at that time. It makes easy fishing for those of us without boats.


Thanks! Richland chambers has a ton of lake houses and retaining walls. Besides date, any other conditions to monitor? Assuming shad and normal baits are still effective?


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

You will see the shad thick on the bulkheads at first light. Cast a net close and you will get all the shad you need. Fish early, when the shad are on the bulkhead. They don't stay there for very long, maybe a couple hours first thing in the morning. When the shad leave the fishing gets slow.


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

In the past 2 years we have some pretty good action off our pier in walden, two years ago it as easter weekend and then last year was last week of March. Heading out for spring break and hoping for some pier action


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

They were not many around our bulk head this past week. Did catch several nice 3-4 pounders which we cooked up last night....


----------

